# Woofstock - Largest Dog Festival



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi All,

Just came upon this information about Woofstock - the largest outdoor dog festival in North America which is held in Toronto June 12th and 13th. 

The Golden Retriever Rescue of Ontario will have a booth there too. I am for sure going and will be in doggie admiring heaven. 

Here's the link:

http://www.woofstock.ca/ini.html

Here's a video of last years event:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5sQXnIjG1E


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I would love to be there!!!! Unfortunately it's a tad far for me to drive......


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I've heard of this before. I thought it was held somewhere in Ohio. I guess I got that wrong! lol. Too far for me, but it does sound fun.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Ohhhhh that looks so cool!!!!! So many things to buy...  I think we will definitely try to go to that... ugh June that is so far away LOL


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I went lastyear and it was so fun!.. well for as much fun as you can have doglesss lol. I found lots of helpful information about potential breeds and there are soo many people with their dogs!. This year i wont be attending as i will probably be gettig Jager that weekend!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

If we are home that weekend we will definitely come down for the afternoon!


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

Giving this a bump as it's on this weekend. We will definitely be checking it out but I am not sure which day yet.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I will probably check it out too. I would love to bring Cocasse but it doesn't seem likely. He is still a wreck when we walk along main roads and I don't know how he will do with the crowd of people. Its too bad because I know he would love to see all the doggies.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I may come by on Sunday, but I don't think I'll be bringing Molson because I'll have to take the train in, and he'll be way too excited to be there, dragging me at the end of his leash! :doh:


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

We are going to brave it and bring Skye although that could mean it will be a short visit. I also heard from one of the organizers today that there will be a doggie water park.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

We're going to check it out on Sunday and take the puppers! Hopefully we'll see you there Kwk


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Might go down! Puppies go home this weekend, but of course we're waiting an extra week, so it will be good to keep the brain busy and get even more excited about the following week!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Did anyone go? I so wish I had been able to go if only to meet the people manning the GRR booth.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

We went and took the pup! It was really crowded, with a lot of little dogs on flexi-leashes going every which way and one dog was pretty intent on making Lucy "his".... that part was not so good. 

But we got some decent deals (a smoochy poochy water collar, some treats 3 big things for $5, a couple of bandana's for $1 a peice and some Fromm treats that Lucy just LOVES). Lucy also thought the Purina agility was pretty cool. She thought that fountain swimming would be a good idea, but Mom and Dad said no. We had just given her a bath this morning and wanted that to last for a little while. 

Overall an interesting day. Would I go again and take my pup? Maybe. Would I go again? Probably. 

We saw quite a few goldens, some other interesting breeds, A LOT Of chihauha's (sp?) and little dogs. I still find it funny how a golden is like a magnet for other goldens... they just seem to find each other!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I was debating heading down for a bit (without Mols) but I ended up grocery shopping for 3 HOURS?! Not sure how that happened... and by the time I got home and put it all away, it was 4:00 and I still had to cut the grass! Booooo. 

Glad that you guys had a good time... I had anticipated that the festival would be filled with too many puny little dogs, but I wanted to go check out the vendors and stuff!


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

We went as well and brought Skye along too. I think we had a similar experience to Luci. Very crowded with lots of little dogs but we saw quite a few goldens as well. 

I was a little disappointed as a there were a couple of things I was hoping to pick up but didn't find. Other then that though it was good and Skye got lots of free treat samples which of course lead to us buying her a bunch of treats. I would say our best score was from the earthbath booth where we picked up a whole bunch of free shampoo samples and grooming wipes. They also had the bottles of shampoo and spray for close to 50% off what it goes for in stores.


----------

